

The Analog Hardware Startup - ziadbc
http://doejo.com/blog/the-analog-hardware-startup

======
ChuckMcM
Kudos for launching a product. I had a similar concept but my approach was
different (and unlike Michael Una I didn't actually go through with it)

I got an email in January from JameCo (electronics retailer/distributor) which
has a story on building your own optical theremin[1] which turns out they have
re-published an instructables page [2] where the author simply implemented
another circuit which he found on the internet[3]. (the page is gone but the
internet archive kept it)

Its a fun circuit, I'm wondering now if someone entered it in the 555 timer
contest.

I figured this would be a great $9.99 Maker Shed kit, you could sell them to
O'Reilly for $3.00 (making 100% markup) they could sell then for $9.99 and
discount them to $7.50 on sale days. I'd probably make the circuit board
shaped to fit easily into a Altoids tin.

[1]
[http://www.jameco.com/Jameco/PressRoom/theremin.html?CID=BBD...](http://www.jameco.com/Jameco/PressRoom/theremin.html?CID=BBDecember3271935&sp_rid=MjAwNjM1OTEyMjUS1&sp_mid=3271935)
[2] [http://www.instructables.com/id/How-To-Build-An-Optical-
Ther...](http://www.instructables.com/id/How-To-Build-An-Optical-Theremin/)
[3]
[http://replay.waybackmachine.org/20050313211004/http://www.o...](http://replay.waybackmachine.org/20050313211004/http://www.oldtemecula.com/theremin/rs-
opticaltheremin/rs-opticaltheremin.htm)

------
kadavy
That's a pretty cool little toy!

I think the trailer should be flipped upside down: start with playing it, then
explaining how it works. It's cool that there are few controls, but starting
off by talking about the battery compartment isn't nearly as impactful as the
demo.

------
justinchen
The laser eyes totally caught me off guard.

~~~
ziadbc
Unfortunately the laser eyes aren't included.

------
merchanite
smarttrip!

